# Stanley Bedrock 606



## flightmedic (May 14, 2013)

I recently received my Great Grandfather's hand tools. Among them is a Stanley Bedrock 606. All the tools need some rust removal (going the electrolysis route). Most of the tools I have dated to 1895 - 1905 range, which is consistent with his earlier days (he was a furniture maker by trade). 
The Plane is missing a blade but everything else appears to be there. The rear handle is cracked and chipped. My plan is to restore it to a like new condition and then use it in my shop.

While I am searching for a vintage blade, is there a modern version that would fit for regular use?
For future value purpose (though I doubt I'll ever sell it) would it be better to repair the cracked handles or replace it?
What do you use to protect your planes from rust? Do you oil the surfaces at all?
As you can probably tell I don't use many planes (my only other one is also a refurb project) but I love refurbish projects.

I am having a bit of a time dating this one, but I am hoping more "tells" will appear as the rust and dirt are removed. Right now I have this one narrowed down to 1895 - 1902 based on the style of the brass adjustment nut, the presence of the letter "B" as a forge cast, and the single patent date of "Apr 2 95"

Any tips for clean up and refurb?

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

There is lots of restoration info on the site. Can you post a few photos of the plane?

History of your plane
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan15.htm
http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brtypes.htm

My blog (a bit dated)
http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/series/40

Don W's blog
http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/series/3983

Blade's 
Hock Tools makes high quality replacement blades
http://www.hocktools.com/BP.htm

Lee Valley Has replacement blades
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=42607&cat=1,230,41182

St. James Tool Company
http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/

Vintage blade on ebay. This is one style too old for your plane, but would be reasonably accurate. You need a 2 3/8 cutter.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EARLY-STANLEY-STEEL-PLANE-CUTTER-CAP-IRON-SET-2-3-8-WIDE-1909-12-LOGO-/300974373037?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46137878ad

I used paste wax on all surfaces of my planes. Handles can easily be repaired. Good luck with your plane.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Pics are always helpful. I am assuming this one has round sides and the "Staley Rule & Level" 3 line lever cap? Look forward to seeing it back in service.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I think Wayne about covered it. But pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## flightmedic (May 14, 2013)

I finally figured out how to post pictures…..

OK, here she is, lots of dirt and lots of rust:


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the photos. She will clean up.


----------



## flightmedic (May 14, 2013)

In addition to the plane I also received his Bits and Brace. The Brace had been kept in a drawer for the last 50 years, before that unknown. The bits were kept on a shelf. Likewise the brace is in good condition (reversible too).










One of the bits had a craftsman tip cap on it. Would this be accurate to these bits or an item that came off something else? At one time, my dad used CLR to remove rust on the bits but it left lime deposits on them. So these are the 2nd project in the refurbish line up.










His "furniture clamps" measure 48" and 60". The springs are in good shape and I am looking forward to adding these to the clamp rack for a future project, after a good cleaning.










Thanks for the tips and links on the plane, I'll post again as I finish them.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Well, it's a type 3 Bedrock, made between 1900-1908. If you want a historically correct iron, check out New Hampshire Plane Parts on ebay. A Q logo iron is what would have been on the plane originally.

Best of luck with the clean up and restoration

Edit: also looks from the pics like the top of the frog is broken off. If so, that'll be a more difficult piece to find.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

double post


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Chipbreaker appears to be beyond repair too?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The lever cap is pretty rough. I would keep an eye on eBay for the same model plane with a broken or chipped body. Make sure it has a good frog, blade, and chip breaker. Rear tote would be nice too.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Can you post a couple of pics of the frog? I can't tell if the lateral adjuster is missing or if the frog is broken.


----------

